# Calling all dubai residents...help is requested



## Johara (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes Yes...it's a newbie yet once again!!! Hello, All. First off i want to say, I LOVE THIS SITE (forum). I have been visiting this site for the past year just reading others experiences and thoughts and opinions. And now I have finally joined to ask you for the same. 
Here is my story.....
I am a 31 yr old American, currently on a visit visa in Dubai. I was on this side of the world when my husband and I decided to visit Dubai and possibly seek job opportunities here. I have been to all the web sites I have been advised to visit, I have registered and applied over and over and over again. The only site I have been having luck on is Dubizzle. I have great professional experiences in Banking, Real Estate, and Office Management. I can speak Arabic. The only thing I lack is UAE experience. I come here today, to ask you guys for help. Help me out with your Job Network Contacts, maybe. Advise me on what I am maybe doing wrong. Anything will help at this point. I really would like to stay here if given the right opportunity. I know beggers can't be choosers, but I am still optimistic. 
Thanks A lot in advance.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

What's your profession?
Don't get down cuz you can't find the job so fast. Don't worry, you are not lonely in this. Financial crisis made a big impact here as well, plus human resources departments have thousands of CV's and I bet you - they don't look thru each and every. Better to go thru connections.
let me know what you can do, i will see if i can help


----------



## Johara (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the upbeat Ella. 

Most of my experience is Banking (all aspects of banking), Real Estate, Mortgages and Office Administration. My last position I was an Office Manger. I have gone on to almost all the UAE banks websites and either applied or sent them my CV, but still no answer. 
I am a fast learner, I just need the opportunity!


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

Funny I was about to post something similar. 

I moved here about 2 months ago to look for a job. My last job was Sales/Account Manager for a major telecom company over in the US. I was with them for close to 7 years.

I have been applying for jobs non-stop but other than 1 phone interview initially, I have not gotten anywhere.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Timberwolf78 said:


> Funny I was about to post something similar.
> 
> I moved here about 2 months ago to look for a job. My last job was Sales/Account Manager for a major telecom company over in the US. I was with them for close to 7 years.
> 
> I have been applying for jobs non-stop but other than 1 phone interview initially, I have not gotten anywhere.


As is true everywhere across the globe, in these times where no. of jobseekers is much higher than the jobs available, the best way is to use contacts (unless you have a very impressive resume/unique skills which will mean you are head hunted)

Sorry... apart from the "insight" above can't really help. But using job sites to apply will get you nowhere currently.


----------



## Johara (Jan 26, 2010)

Tmberwolf....I am so sorry to hear that. How much longer are you planning to stay if you dont find a job?

Rsinner....I know, it's bad everywhere these days. 

That's why I signed on here to ask for help. Get some contacts and actually have someone look at my CV.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

The only way I got jobs faster was through informational interview


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

as I know Dubai Islamic Bank deployed the whole department so I don't think banks in Dubai are in a position to hire; try Abu Dhabi banks, they are way stronger at the moment especial National Bank of Abu Dhabi - in the list of 50 safest banks in the world, if you have time just pop into the main brunch and try to meet someone from HR, chat with staff and might you will get connections, that's the way it works in UAE


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

Johara said:


> Tmberwolf....I am so sorry to hear that. How much longer are you planning to stay if you dont find a job?
> 
> Rsinner....I know, it's bad everywhere these days.
> 
> That's why I signed on here to ask for help. Get some contacts and actually have someone look at my CV.


Well let's just say that I(and my wife & daughter) won't be going back anytime soon. 

How about yourself?


----------



## emarati (Jan 28, 2010)

Johara said:


> Yes Yes...it's a newbie yet once again!!! Hello, All. First off i want to say, I LOVE THIS SITE (forum). I have been visiting this site for the past year just reading others experiences and thoughts and opinions. And now I have finally joined to ask you for the same.
> Here is my story.....
> I am a 31 yr old American, currently on a visit visa in Dubai. I was on this side of the world when my husband and I decided to visit Dubai and possibly seek job opportunities here. I have been to all the web sites I have been advised to visit, I have registered and applied over and over and over again. The only site I have been having luck on is Dubizzle. I have great professional experiences in Banking, Real Estate, and Office Management. I can speak Arabic. The only thing I lack is UAE experience. I come here today, to ask you guys for help. Help me out with your Job Network Contacts, maybe. Advise me on what I am maybe doing wrong. Anything will help at this point. I really would like to stay here if given the right opportunity. I know beggers can't be choosers, but I am still optimistic.
> Thanks A lot in advance.



Hello & Welcome to our country UAE 

I think you will find it very hard to get a job in Dubai at this time of the year, but I do encourage you to look for jobs in Abu Dhabi, where all the businesses still growing either govermental authorities or private sector.

I'm not sure if its allowed to link URLs to the best authorities websites in this forum, but I'm sure you will find so many if you search on google.

I will be glad to answer any of your queries.

Good Luck,
Abdulla


----------



## Johara (Jan 26, 2010)

Timberwolf...If things don't work out here, we plan on going to Syria for a while. Are you staying with friends/family. The cost of living is draining us little by little so we dont want to spend it all at once. Also, have you posted yourself on Dubizzle? I have had luck with it

Abdullah...thank you for the welcome and advise. I have been trying for posts in Abu Dhabi as well, but Dubai is who keeps responding back to me mostly. I have googled A LOOOOT for Abu Dhubai, and I have applied, but no response (as usual). Any connections you may know would be greatly appreciated


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

That's the first time i have heard something like " UAE experience". This is so wannabe. When someone tells you that next time tell them that it does not matter because you can't get a job in NY, HK, London, Singapore or even Mumbai claiming "Dubai experience"...which means it is ridiculous. You will be the laughing stock if you mention such a thing.


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

Johara said:


> Timberwolf...If things don't work out here, we plan on going to Syria for a while. Are you staying with friends/family. The cost of living is draining us little by little so we dont want to spend it all at once. Also, have you posted yourself on Dubizzle? I have had luck with it
> 
> Abdullah...thank you for the welcome and advise. I have been trying for posts in Abu Dhabi as well, but Dubai is who keeps responding back to me mostly. I have googled A LOOOOT for Abu Dhubai, and I have applied, but no response (as usual). Any connections you may know would be greatly appreciated



Thanks for the tip on Dubizzle. I will be trying that.

And yes, I am living with family but still have a mortgage to pay at home and am renting a car over here. So the sooner I find a job, the better.


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Johara said:


> Yes Yes...it's a newbie yet once again!!! Hello, All. First off i want to say, I LOVE THIS SITE (forum). I have been visiting this site for the past year just reading others experiences and thoughts and opinions. And now I have finally joined to ask you for the same.
> Here is my story.....
> I am a 31 yr old American, currently on a visit visa in Dubai. I was on this side of the world when my husband and I decided to visit Dubai and possibly seek job opportunities here. I have been to all the web sites I have been advised to visit, I have registered and applied over and over and over again. The only site I have been having luck on is Dubizzle. I have great professional experiences in Banking, Real Estate, and Office Management. I can speak Arabic. The only thing I lack is UAE experience. I come here today, to ask you guys for help. Help me out with your Job Network Contacts, maybe. Advise me on what I am maybe doing wrong. Anything will help at this point. I really would like to stay here if given the right opportunity. I know beggers can't be choosers, but I am still optimistic.
> Thanks A lot in advance.


Hi Johara,
Despite the 'popular wisdom' you hear so often about women who come here on their husband's visa standing no chance of getting a job, only last week I chatted to 2 women at a small coffee meet-up who had just found jobs. Both are British, one with a career in Real Estate and the other in a managerial role. The former was in the process of choosing between 2 Real Estate job offers, and the latter had accepted a receptionist's post as 'a rung on the ladder'. Both had gone to a reputable British recruitment agency based in Dubai (don't know if it's allowed to post actual details on here so I won't risk it ) Only the week before both women had been bemoaning the chances of finding jobs because of all the 'advise' they'd received. It was another woman, also a wife on husband's visa, who had also found a decent job, who suggested a couple of agencies to these ladies. All 3 of these ladies had found jobs within a couple of months of moving here.
I'm just letting you know this so that you don't give up hope. It IS possible to come here and find work :ranger:
And Timberwolf ... good luck to you too in your hunt. I've spent 3 months living on thin air whilst getting my own business up and running. Also have the mortgage back home to pay  I have been emotionally at rock-bottom at one point, but finally, it's all coming together. Believe it will happen, and you're halfway there!

StageAbility


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Anna, you may name the recruitment compnay as in this context it is a recommendation to a question posed by another poster. 

-


----------



## Johara (Jan 26, 2010)

If thats the case. Anna I would love to know the name of that recruitment agency. Either pm or post it. Thanks in advanced


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Johara said:


> If thats the case. Anna I would love to know the name of that recruitment agency. Either pm or post it. Thanks in advanced


OK :clap2:
In the case of the 2 British expat women I met, they had both got jobs through Hays.
I think they are at www.hays.ae
Hays had been recommended to one of them by another 'wife' looking for work, and finding a job through them, so they do seem to have the jobs on their books.
Good luck Johara!

StageAbility


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

emarati said:


> Good Luck,
> Abdulla


Great to see some local hospitality


----------



## SAHIL2000 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Best wishes*

Hai, few months back everything was going right for Dubai and its residents. Jobs were may, pay was good and it was oppoutunitues were employee dirven. Then came the CRISIS. Every thing went down. But some of us are still proud to be out here. We are proud of the acheivements this small place has made and it has given to us. Though oppourtinities are less, it doesn't mean there aren't any. Keep trying and rest assured you are in the right place. Wish you all the best. 



Johara said:


> Yes Yes...it's a newbie yet once again!!! Hello, All. First off i want to say, I LOVE THIS SITE (forum). I have been visiting this site for the past year just reading others experiences and thoughts and opinions. And now I have finally joined to ask you for the same.
> Here is my story.....
> I am a 31 yr old American, currently on a visit visa in Dubai. I was on this side of the world when my husband and I decided to visit Dubai and possibly seek job opportunities here. I have been to all the web sites I have been advised to visit, I have registered and applied over and over and over again. The only site I have been having luck on is Dubizzle. I have great professional experiences in Banking, Real Estate, and Office Management. I can speak Arabic. The only thing I lack is UAE experience. I come here today, to ask you guys for help. Help me out with your Job Network Contacts, maybe. Advise me on what I am maybe doing wrong. Anything will help at this point. I really would like to stay here if given the right opportunity. I know beggers can't be choosers, but I am still optimistic.
> Thanks A lot in advance.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I can give you a job in Real Estate at our firm if you like?


----------



## geordie_kev (Feb 2, 2010)

Ive managed to get a couple of interviews but they are in fitness, aparently the fitness industry is still doing quite well over here


----------



## Johara (Jan 26, 2010)

I really appreciate everyone's help so far. Now I need some advice. I know back in the states I would have said NO WAY to this offer. But the things I am hearing about how Dubai is not as it used to be maybe this offer is not so bad for now. 8000 AED/ mnth. And that's without my husband finding a job yet. I have looked at cost of living and so forth, and this would be a really tight budget for us for now. Any feedback???


----------



## emarati (Jan 28, 2010)

did you try to apply in Abu Dhabi at

jobs.abudhabi.ae


----------



## Johara (Jan 26, 2010)

Emarati....I have been, constantly applying, but I am sure I am not the only one. So I am guessing my CV is being lost between hundreds or thousands of applicants.


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Johara said:


> I really appreciate everyone's help so far. Now I need some advice. I know back in the states I would have said NO WAY to this offer. But the things I am hearing about how Dubai is not as it used to be maybe this offer is not so bad for now. 8000 AED/ mnth. And that's without my husband finding a job yet. I have looked at cost of living and so forth, and this would be a really tight budget for us for now. Any feedback???


What's the job, Johara?
As an example, my daughter works in events management in Dubai. She's an account manager, and I think she earns around 12,000 monthly.

StageAbility


----------



## Johara (Jan 26, 2010)

It actually is an Account Manager position. Basically a liason between the company's contacts. They told me after my probation period they will put in my contract a raise of 2k Aed. But now that you mentioned your daughter, it may not be good. But it's the best I have gotten. Should I hold out for better???


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Johara said:


> It actually is an Account Manager position. Basically a liason between the company's contacts. They told me after my probation period they will put in my contract a raise of 2k Aed. But now that you mentioned your daughter, it may not be good. But it's the best I have gotten. Should I hold out for better???


Hmmm ..... can't say I have enough knowledge to advise, Johara.
I saw my daughter this eve. and asked her.
She said 8,000 would be good for a secretarial-type post.
Hopefully some other posters on here can give a better idea???

StageAbility


----------

